# GT: Game 38- Clippers @ Warriors 1/23



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

<center>







vs.









Mon Jan 23
7:30 PM
TV: FSN2, NBALP
</center>


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Won't be easy and the Warriors will have tons of confidence after Clips let them back into the game here at home. Hopefully we get to see more of the front court and Mobley we saw today


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bet on the game:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=235781


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The Clippers just need to do what they did yesterday. They had no problem scoring especially from inside the paint. Defensively they just have to be careful to protect the 3 point line as that is where the Warriors tried to take advantage of. Though it is a road game the Clippers should win this one like they won last night.


----------



## jcwla (Jul 3, 2005)

Vegas has the Warriors winning this one, 103-99.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I won't be around for the game and can't see the game, so I hope you guys can post the play by play when I get back home.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Weasel said:


> I won't be around for the game and can't see the game, so I hope you guys can post the play by play when I get back home.


Apparently not.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

well apparently kaman cassell, and ross all decided not to show up for the game tonite and neither will us. their pathetic efforts dont deserve a play by play


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Wow what the hell, Clips need this game so why the hell are they sleeping? About time Dunleavy brought in Ewing to guard Davis since Ewing has some offensive production. Now can Dun please bring in Singleton to guard Murphy and not Wilcox?


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

The Clips can't play defense... and their poor shooting tonight has just made things even worse. Maggette's not even that great of a defender but it seems that ever since he got injured teams have been running right through us and getting plenty of easy ones.

And, as usual, our lack of a solid perimeter shooter is killing us on offense. Still... one can always hope for a comeback.


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

Ewing with a big 3 and finally this game is worth watching...


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

omg clips down by 2 after a big 3 by cassell with about 5 min to go. if they can pull this one out, i'll rescind wat i said about cassell not showing up, but kaman was a non factor today.


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

Yeah... if Sam can be Mr. Clutch here we can ignore his ugly 6/17 FGs

And Kaman has been big for us, as usual, on the defensive glass... just didn't bring any offense tonight.


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

Mobley ties it at 87 each... Davis fouls Ewing shooting 2...
makes one and Warriors call a 20 sec timeout.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

M-Blade said:


> Yeah... if Sam can be Mr. Clutch here we can ignore his ugly 6/17 FGs
> 
> And Kaman has been big for us, as usual, on the defensive glass... just didn't bring any offense tonight.


tied up. free throws coming. chance to take lead with 3 min to go. ewing hits the first 88-87. 

i'll admit sam got it done so far, kaman had boards fine, but ewing definitely stepped up. but the game is still close, clips can grind this out if they play hard defense


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

Ewing has been great... i'm always amazed that we got such a high quality NBA-ready guy in the 2nd round.

Davis ties it at 89 and then fouls Brand... LAC takes timeout.

Seatbelts may be required in a minute.


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

Brand is one of two for his FT's

Brand steals and DUNKS... 92-89 Clips


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

crunch time everyone, crunch time. come on clips dont disappoint


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

aw ****. and 1 by richardson


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

Davis makes 1 of 2... Cassel turns it over... Richardson scores a layup, gets fouled, and makes the FT.

LAC down 92-93... call a timeout with 1:24 remaining... now it's time for near flawless basketball...


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

Davis fouls Cassel... he makes both FTs and Clips are back on top 94-93
Davis misses a 3 and Mobley rebounds... Kaman misses and Golden State call a timeout with 19 seconds remaining...

DEFENSE time... it's all or nothing now.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

aw crap. KAMAN AGAIN SCREWING UP ???? UNBELIEVABLE. lets go clips play D play DDDD. 

last possession for GS with 19.1 sec to go, they down by one. PLAY D


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

How did Cassell turn the ball over?


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

I can't watch... the Clips have broken my heart too many times in situations like these.


----------



## rundmc00 (Apr 19, 2005)

M-Blade said:


> I can't watch... the Clips have broken my heart too many times in situations like these.


They've been good this year


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

PAIDNFULL23 said:


> How did Cassell turn the ball over?


Interception by Troy Murphy


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

yo why does GS get to take a timeout again with 2 sec left? that last one was their sixth


----------



## rundmc00 (Apr 19, 2005)

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> yo why does GS get to take a timeout again with 2 sec left? that last one was their sixth


what happened?


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

WTH GS TURNS IT OVER CUZ OF 8 SEC VIOLATION??? LOL

clips balll now, we got this in the bag. hopefully?


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

BOOYA. fisher fouls SAM WITH .09 SEC LEFT. HE MAKES BOTH. CLIPS WIN MWHAHAHAHAA


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

I watched it...
Sam with the two FTs to seal the win at Clips steal one from Golden State... Brand and Cassel were huge for us in the 4th quarter as we looked all but done for by the 3rd...


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

Haha... what an awesome finish :cheers: 

Too bad I should've been studying for finals instead of watching the game... :dead:


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

M-Blade said:


> Haha... what an awesome finish :cheers:
> 
> *Too bad I should've been studying for finals instead of watching the game*... :dead:


Same here, I got my English final tommorrow, **** I'm screwed


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

M-Blade said:


> I watched it...
> Sam with the two FTs to seal the win at Clips steal one from Golden State... Brand and Cassel were huge for us in the 4th quarter as we looked all but done for by the 3rd...


ewing was HUGE. wat a steal at 2nd round. like a barbosa off the bench. 

good luck on ur finals tho. it was a good thing u watched this game, cuz u can use it for inspiration tomorrow


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Holy crap, I caught the last 2 minutes of the game. From what I gather the Clippers came back from a big deficit. The last 2 minutes were intense. The Warriors made some big mistakes in the closing seconds and the Clippers win. Great win.


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

lucky win for you guys if we made our freethrows and not made those bad mistakes.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The Clippers this season haven't done well when they have been down big. I am glad they were able to come back and win.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

WarriorFan64 said:


> lucky win for you guys if we made our freethrows and not made those bad mistakes.


 luck had nothing to do with it, Mike M. just got outcoached by Mike D.. Warriors were just STUNNED when Clips ran a rotation of Ewing/Livingston/Ross/Singleton/Mobley and Baron didn't read the scouting report. Should've bodied Ross and tried to draw a foul, not try to penetrate past the Clips best wing defender


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

Weasel said:


> The Clippers this season haven't done well when they have been down big. I am glad they were able to come back and win.


Seriously... is the first time the Clips have come back big since opening night? It definitely seems that long.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Best comeback ive seen in a long time by the clippers. Kaman had an off offensive game, but still pulled down 12 boards, and had two HUGE assists in the clutch, something that seems to be his biggest drawback usually (kicking the ball out after getting it in the post).

Wilcox did ok, apart from a couple silly fouls. Brand did a great job. Cassell stepped it up in the 4th. Ewing was huge. Ross was terrible. He really is like 70% the player he was in the first 5-10 games of the season. That back injury must be still bothering him.

Livingston up and down, nothing spectacular. Rebraca and singleton didnt have much of a chance to do anything.

Just a great comeback. something that never would have happened before without guys like cassell. Ewing better live it up. Once teams figure out hes a threat, he wont be as open as he has in the past. 

No, i dont think Livingston is < Than Ewing. No one in their right mind would. HOWEVER, ewing at the SG position is > Livingston. Also a CASSELL/EWING combo is > than a CASSELL/LIVINGSTON combo.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Great comeback by the Clips. We got what we paid for in the offseason. Mobley and Cassell were not afraid to take the though shots in crunch time and they made probably 75% of them too.

The Cassell/Ewing combo works because when Brand has the ball the defense cant key in on him. Cassell was on fire in the 4th and Ewing got 2 great looks from 3 and hit them both. With Livingston in the game, whoever was on Livingston could sag down and help on Brand, because the only thing Livingston could do was drive to the hole.


----------



## jcwla (Jul 3, 2005)

This game showed a LOT of character and fighting spirit.

More about it at my updated blog: http://spaces.msn.com/members/clipsandkings


----------

